# Placement of IR eyes



## gelbers (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone know where to place the IR eye for my universal remote on the new tivo roamino? The rep told me right side of the box, but i cant seem to find the right location. thanks


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

gelbers said:


> Does anyone know where to place the IR eye for my universal remote on the new tivo roamino? The rep told me right side of the box, but i cant seem to find the right location. thanks


Often you can see them by shining a bright light at the front, sometimes the ports show up with enough illumination (a powerful LED flashlight is usually perfect).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm having trouble with this as well. No matter where I move the emitter, it doesn't seem to want to work. I know the IR works, because I can use an older TiVo remote to control it. I think I may have to jack up the strength of the emitter.


----------



## shfawaz (May 12, 2004)

On the basic Roamio, I placed mine near the center above the TiVo character logo and to the left side of the logo. Works great.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Jacked up the IR strength, and it's working perfectly now. It's definitely very finicky about the placement, though. You have to have the emitter in the exact right spot.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

I have the plus and placed it over the yellow light. Perfect.


----------



## gelbers (Oct 2, 2003)

anyone know where to put it on the pro? still struggling with this. thanks.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

I would think it would be the same as the plus (see my list above)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Icarus (Jun 15, 2002)

I just connected my pro, didn't work near the yellow light, but it worked just under the tivo logo in the middle.

Couldn't see any sensor with the flashlight.

I know, I need some more velcro tape.  I must have some around here somewhere.

-David


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

gelbers said:


> anyone know where to put it on the pro? still struggling with this. thanks.


The IR receiver on the Roamio Plus is just to the left of the TiVo logo, facing the box.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

It's also very low on the box to the left of the TiVo logo. I had one open last night.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

How are you configuring the box to use an ir emitter? It's only seems to want to configure kinect. I'm not using kinect right now but I want to set up the emitter to my TiVo. Thanks.


----------

